# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γέννα από ζεμπρακια

## χρηστος

σήμερα που πήγα να δω τα ζεμπρακια μου και να τα βάλω τροφή και νερό είδα 3 μικρά αυγά είμαι πάρα πολύ χαρούμενος γιατί είναι η πρώτη γέννα που είχα από ζεμπρακια   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tasrek

Μπράβο, περιμένουμε καλά νέα και βέβαια καμιά φωτογραφία.  ::

----------


## χρηστος

αύριο δεν ήθελα να τα ενοχλήσω άλλο

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς τα δέχτηκες!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## χρηστος

σήμερα το μεσημέρι που πήγα να τα δω τα ζεμπρακια μου είδα δυο μικρά που μόλις είχαν εκκολαφτεί  μετά από μια ώρα που ξαναπήγα είδα το τρίτο αυγό να εκκολάπτεται το θέαμα ήταν καταπληκτικό έκανε 5 λεπτα για να βγει το πουλάκι από το αυγό   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   αύριο φώτο   ::

----------


## tonis!

πολυ χαιρομαι φιλε μου!!πραγματικα ειναι καταπληκτικο θεαμα να τα βλεπεις να βγαινουν απο το αυγο!!! "fullyhappy"   :winky:   "fullyhappy"   ::

----------


## fillio

:winky:  
να σου ζήσουνε τα μωρά
κι εγώ είχα την ίδια εμπειρία με την δική σου πριν 15 ημέρες περίπου και είμαι πολύ ευτυχισμένη!!!!
Τώρα πια τα βλέπω πολύ καθαρά και τα τρία μωρά....
¨αρχισαν να βγάζουν το κεφαλάκι τους από τη φωλιά
βάλτους αυγουλάκι βραστό εγώ το έλειωνα με το πηρούνι και μαζί΄βάζω και το τσόφλι του αυγού αφού το έχω λειώσει καλά καλά και το έκανα σαν σκόνη.
τρελαίνονται για αυτό και τα βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών. Επίσης έβαλα σποράκια από την τροφή τους σε πήλινα με βαμβάκι και αφού φύτρωσαν τα έβαλα στο κλουβί τους για να μπορούν να ταϊζουν τα μικρά.  ::

----------


## χρηστος

και φώτο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Χρήστο τι ωραίες χνουδωτές μπαλίτσες βλέπω.Μπράβο τα κατάφερες.Εγώ με τα Gouldian προσπαθώ πάνω από τρία χρόνια και τίποτα ακόμα.Να σου ζήσουν .Άντε να μας τα δείξεις και στο κλαρί στη συνέχεια.  ::

----------


## χρηστος

φυσικά θα σας ενημερώνω για την ανάπτυξη τούς   ::   :: 
υ.γ και και τα έχω μόνο ενάμιση μήνα

----------


## χρηστος

ο μικρότερος από τούς νεοσσούς έπεσε από την φωλιά και πέθανε   ::   ::   ::   ::   έμειναν 4  μικρά

----------


## tasrek

Μπορεί να είχε ήδη πεθάνει μέσα στην φωλιά και να το πέταξαν έξω νεκρό οι γονείς του. Αυτό μπορεί έυκολα να συμβεί εξαιτίας του ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ των μικρών στο τάισμα. Μην ξεχνάς μια ημέρα διαφορά στην ηλικία των νεοσσών είναι εμφανής στην σωματική τους διάπλαση.

----------


## χρηστος

μερικές καινούριες φώτο   το κακό είναι ότι πέθαναν δυο νεοσσοί τώρα έχουν μείνει τρεις

----------


## χρηστος

πέρασε 1 μήνας από τότε που βγήκαν από τα αυγά μπορώ να βγάλω την φωλιά γιατί είναι γεμάτη κουτσουλιές αα και μπορώ να τα πάρω από τούς γονείς όλα τρώνε και πίνουν μόνα τούς

----------


## tonis!

τα κυνηγαει ο αρσενικος????(τα μωρα)συνεχιζουν και τα ταιζουν οι γονεις λιγοτερο η καθολου δηλαδη τρωνει αποκλιστικα και μονο μονα τους η δεχονται και μια βοηθεια απο τους γονεις τους??  ::

----------


## χρηστος

δεν  τα κυνηγάνε οι γονείς τρώνε αποκλειστικά μόνα τούς

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

θελουμε φωτογραφιες της φαμιλιας πρωτα!

----------


## χρηστος

ok αύριο υπάρχει 1 πρόβλημα το 1 ζεμπρακι το μικρότερο στην πλάτη του δεν έχει οι φτερούγες και η κοιλιά έχουν φτερά μήπως φταίει ότι τα υπόλοιπα καθόταν από πάνω τούς ?

----------


## tonis!

η πολυ απλα οι γονεις τα κηνυγανε και τα ξεπουπουλιαζουν!!γιατι ξαναχτιζουν φωλια!!!και ο αρσενικος τα θεωροι πλεον"παρισακτους"  ::

----------


## χρηστος

οχι τα παρακολουθώ συνέχεια δεν κυνηγιούνται αυτό το είχε και από τότε που ήταν στην φωλιά

----------


## χρηστος

μου φαίνεται ότι το μικρότερο δεν έχει απογαλακτιστεί και νομίζω οι γονείς δεν το ταΐζουν τι να κάνω

----------


## vagelis76

Χρήστο η ερώτησή σου συνοδεύεται από υποθετικά σχόλια[*μου φαίνεται -νομίζω*] που δε δείχνουν σιγουριά για τη κατάσταση.Δύσκολα κάποιος θα σου ..."Κάνε αυτό"
Πρέπει να σιγουρευτείς τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει με συχνή παρακολούθηση της γέννας και να επέμβεις αν χρειαστεί  ::

----------


## χρηστος

το ζεμπρακι κάνει έναν ήχο έρχονται οι γονείς τις περισσότερες φορές αλλά δεν πρέπει να το ταΐζουν την ποσότητα που χρειάζεται για να χορτάσει

----------


## vagelis76

Μας μπερδεύεις Χρηστάκο μου,το θέμα εδώ είναι για μια γέννα τον Οκτώβρη και κάποια στιγμή λες οτι τα μικρά τρώνε μόνα τους.Τώρα πως γίνεται να μη τα ταΐζουν οι γονείς???
Ξεκαθάρισε λίγο τις περιπτώσεις και αν χρειαστεί άνοιξε νέο θέμα με όλο το ιστορικό της γέννας για να πάρεις και βοήθεια.

----------


## χρηστος

λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε έχω 3 μικρά ζεμπρακια το 1 τρώει εντελώς μόνο του το δεύτερο πρέπει να κλέβει το φαγητό του μικρότερου από τούς γονείς και τρώει σπόρους και αυγοτροφη το τρίτο το μικρότερο  δεν τρώει μόνο του  το ταΐζουν οι γονείς παρόλο που έχει περάσει 1 μήνας από τότε που γεννήθηκε

----------


## vagelis76

και είναι εκτός φωλιάς και τα 3???
Σε ποιά ηλικία τρώνε κανονικά μόνα τους και τι διαφορά ημερών γέννησης έχουν μεταξύ τους???

----------


## χρηστος

όλα είναι έξω από την φωλιά πετάνε σε όλο το κλουβί
είχα διαβάσει σε μια ιστοσελίδα ότι απογαλακτίζονται σε 1 μήνα έχουν διαφορά μίας μέρας ίσως και λιγότερο

----------


## χρηστος

τώρα που πήγα να τα ξαναδώ σε διάστημα 10 λεπτών είδα 1 αυγό αλλά η φωλιά είναι γεμάτη κουτσουλιές είναι και τα μικρά στο κλουβί τι να κάνω   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tonis!

επρεπε να ειχες αφαιρεσει την φωλια!!!εγω θα προτεινα να αφειρεσεις το αυγο !!οι γονεις ταιζουν το πουλακι ολο και λιγοτερο για να το παρακινησουν να φαει μονο του!!αν θες βαλει μια γωτογραφια των πουλιων!!  ::

----------


## χρηστος

φώτο από την οικογένεια και το αυγό    στην φωλιά έβαλαν μέχρι και το σπανάκι που τούς έβαλα να φάνε

----------


## χρηστος

σκέπτομαι να βγάλω όλα τα μικρά από το κλουβί με τούς γονείς και να βγάλω και να καθαρίσω την φωλιά να την βάλω καινούρια τρίχα

----------


## χρηστος

τι να κάνω   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Έβαλαν το σπανάκι στη φωλιά γιατί προφανώς πήγαν και σε άλλη γέννα.Αφού έχουν εγκαταλείψει τη φωλιά γιατί δεν την βγάζεις;Αυτό που λες ότι δεν τρώει μόνο του νομίζω ότι σύντομα θα το δεις να τρώει.Παρακολούθησε το  να δεις.Τώρα αν δεις ότι δεν είναι καλά τι να πω πάρε και λίγη κρέμα και βοήθησε το ταΐζοντας το εσύ συμπληρωματικά.Ο Τόνης σου είπε πιο πριν ότι το ταΐζουν όλο και λιγότερο για να το παρακινήσουν να φάει μόνο του.Θα δει από τα άλλα και θα ξεκινήσει και αυτό.Βγάλε τη φωλιά καθάρισε το κλουβί και απόλαυσέ τα.

----------


## χρηστος

οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## χρηστος

αύριο λέω να βγάλω τα μικρά γιατί χαλάνε την φωλιά

----------


## χρηστος

ο αρσενικός διέλυσε την φωλιά 
δεν ήξερα ότι θα γεννούσαν άλλο αυγό αν το ήξερα θα έβαζα τρίχα από την αρχή αυτό το αυγό δεν νομίζω να βγει  μπορεί τα επόμενα
υ.γ θα σας έχω σπάσει τα νευρά με τις πολλές ερωτήσεις που κάνω

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Χρήστο δεν πειράζει καλύτερα έτσι.Χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε τα μικρά σου.

----------


## χρηστος

αύριο θα βγάλω τα μικρά και ας ελπίσουμε το μικρότερο να μάθει να τρώει μόνο του

----------


## χρηστος

αν βγάλω το αυγό θα παρατήσουν την φωλιά ? 
και να τα βγάλω τα μικρά ?

----------


## vagelis76

Εσύ θέλεις να έχεις και άλλη μια γέννα από τα πουλιά????
Βλέπεις να έχουν δυνάμεις για κάτι τέτοιο???και αυτό εξαρτάται από τη διατροφή τους και το πόσες γέννες έχουν κάνει τελευταία.
Αν δε καταλήξεις στο τι πραγματικά θέλεις και τι τα πουλιά μπορούν να σου προσφέρουν....το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις στο τέλος είναι να έχεις "μπερδεμένα" πουλιά που να μη ξέρουν σε τη περίοδο βρίσκονται.
Αν δεν επιθυμείς νέα γέννα,αφαιρείς αμέσως τη φωλιά
Αν επιθυμείς (και αν αντέχουν..) επόμενη γέννα τότε το σωστό είναι να δίνεις δεύτερη φωλιά στους γονείς ή έστω έγκαιρα να καθαρίζεις τη παλιά φωλιά και να δίνεις υλικό για να χτίσουν καινούρια.
Όλα θέλουν ένα προγραμματισμό και σωστή τήρηση των διαδικασιών φίλε Χρήστο.

----------


## χρηστος

θέλω ακόμα μια γέννα και μετά τέλος  για φέτος
από ότι βλέπω έχουν δυνάμεις είναι ενεργητικά και τούς βάζω βιταμίνες στο νερό
έχουνε κάνει μόνο μια γέννα αυτά τα τρία πουλάκια

το κύριο πρόβλημα μου είναι το πουλάκι που δεν τρώει μόνο του αν το χωρίσω λογικά αν πεινάσει θα φάει μόνο του εεε   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Χρήστο νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να σε απασχολεί το πουλάκι που δεν τρώει και όχι η γέννα.Καθάρισε το κλουβάκι όπως σου είπα παραπάνω να χαρείς τα πουλάκια σου καθαρά.Η αναπαραγωγή είναι μια διαδικασία που στηρίζεται στον προγραμματισμό και στη σωστή προετοιμασία του ζευγαριού για να μειώσεις; τα αρνητικά αποτελέσματα στο ελάχιστο.Για το λόγο αυτό και λόγω του χειμώνα που έρχεται άστα να ξεκουραστούν και να ηρεμήσουν και από τον Απρίλιο ξεκινάς προγραμματισμένα και πιο ενημερωμένα.Τώρα κοίτα τι θα κάνεις με το μικρό.

----------


## χρηστος

τώρα θα βγάλω τα δυο και θα αφήσω αυτό που δεν τρώει μόνο του
το μικρο έφαγε μόνο το λίγη αυγοτροφη
οι γονείς σταμάτησαν να το ταΐζουν και έχουνε 2 αυγά και κάθεται ο αρσενικός

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βρε Χρήστο μου τα τρέλανες τα πουλάκια σου.Πως να ταΐσουν οι γονείς;Τώρα ασχολούνται με τη δεύτερη γέννα.Δεν γίνονται και τα δύο.Έτσι τα έχει κάνει η φύση όλα με τη σειρά τους.Είναι δυνατόν να κλώθουν και να ταΐζουν νεοσσούς από προηγούμενη γέννα;

----------


## χρηστος

τελικά ο μικρότερος νεοσσός δεν ήταν τίποτα άλλο παρά ένας τεμπελάκος με το που τον έβαλα μαζί με τα αδελφάκια του χωριστά από τούς γονείς ήπιε νερό έφαγε σπόρους έφαγε και αρκετή αυβγοτροφή   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"

----------


## χρηστος

τελικά τα αυγά που γέννησαν ήταν κλούβια και έβγαλα την φωλιά

----------

